# Forum Friday: Homemade Golf R SportWagen



## Tollyg (Mar 1, 2021)

Thanks for the info. We're the front fenders compatible? What about front suspension? I have a 2016 golf r and have found a 2019 alltrack and have been curious if those parts are compatible.


----------



## StaffRex (Mar 16, 2017)

Smart man, no Panoramic Sunroof.


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

That's easily the coolest **** I've seen all year. Kudos to the builder.


----------



## mk1finks (Dec 6, 2013)

Very nice! I wish I had time to do cool stuff like that!


----------



## Madog79 (May 11, 2021)

Check out nik_preusser Golf Sportwagen. Sick ride. I just bought one and I'm wondering about adding DCC and driving modes to the wagen...🤔


----------



## OliveBug (Sep 30, 2021)

This is very, very cool. Nice work.


----------



## ihmcguinness (Apr 23, 2018)

Awesome


----------



## chasintrane (Dec 31, 2013)

Love it!


----------



## chasintrane (Dec 31, 2013)

I just don't understand why the US market doesn't get more wagons. Do they really not sell well?


----------



## B5.5 4EVER (Jun 11, 2009)

I was lucky to meet this guy in person and see his built, really amazing!


----------



## jkh5200 (Mar 15, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## euromk3g.tm (Oct 25, 2021)

very cool, got my approval 😂 👍


----------



## Euro_J88 (11 mo ago)

I have a 2019 Alltrack S and want to do the same thing. Any guidance on how to remove the body trim?


----------



## xzer (Apr 30, 2018)

I guess many years ago all track looked big. But now it look so small compared to suv


----------

